# création d'une partition d'espace libre



## Malla17 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais installer la distribution linux debian facile 11.5.0, avec le dernier système d'exploitation encore disponible sur mon ordinateur, macOS 10.15.7.

L'installation se ferait en dual-boot par l'intermédiaire d'un boot-manager nommé rEFInd que je n'ai pas encore installé.

Pour l'installation de la distrib j'ai lu sur cette page (https://askubuntu.com/questions/1395129/cannot-dual-boot-macos-ubuntu) qu'il fallait créer une nouvelle partition d'espace libre.

Mon système étant installé sur un disque au format APFS, je me demandais s'il était possible de créer une nouvelle partition en dehors du conteneur pour libérer de l'espace libre pour ma distrib linux? Et si oui comment faire?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.

macOS Catalina 10.15.7
MacBook Pro (13 pouces, mi-2012)
2,5 GHz Intel Core i5 double cœur
4 Go 1600 MHz DDR3
Intel HD Graphics 4000 1536 Mo


----------



## sinbad21 (22 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, pour installer un Linux il faut que la nouvelle partition soit en dehors du conteneur apfs, Linux ayant son propre système de fichiers. Essaie tout simplement de repartitionner ton disque dans Utilitaire de disque, en créant une nouvelle partition en  fat32. A l’installation de Linux, celui ci reformatera cette partition avec son propre système de fichiers.

Tu peux aussi installer ton Linux sur un disque externe ou une clé usb, bien sûr. Si c’est pour une utilisation occasionnelle, ça te permet d’éviter de réduire la taille de ta partition macOS.


----------



## Malla17 (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je peux en effet créer une autre partition au format MS-DOS (FAT) mais via l’utilitaire de disque celui-ci ne me laisse pas modifier la taille de la partition. En revanche si je sélectionne le cercle qui représente la taille de la partition lors de la configuration des paramètres de la nouvelle partition alors je peux choisir la taille souhaitée. C'est à n'y rien comprendre. 
Si je me sers de la commande diskutil, je pourrais redimensionner le conteneur APFS pour libérer de l'espace libre.
`diskutil apfs resizeContainer disk1 limits FREE Linux 30G`
Est-ce que vous validez?


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Novembre 2022)

Je ne pense pas que ça marche si tu démarres sur ton dd interne, car il est en cours d'utilisation et les volumes sont montés. Pour redimensionner la partition, il faut démarrer sur ma partition de récupération, et à ce moment-là tu pourras même le faire dans Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Malla17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, merci pour ta réponse. il est spécifié dans le manuel que la commande n'altère pas les volumes du conteneur. C'est surtout pour la syntaxe que j'aurai eu besoin de confirmation. Tenter de réduire le conteneur par l'intermédiaire de l'utilitaire de disque doit être possible. Je ferai ça dès que j'aurai tous les éléments pour commencer l'installation. Si ça intéresse je pourrai poster les résultats sur le forum.


----------



## sinbad21 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pour la syntaxe je laisse le soin à d'autres de répondre, n'ayant jamais pratiqué cette commande. Si je comprends bien tu veux créer une partition Linux de 30 giga. Que veut dire limits FREE ?


----------



## Malla17 (3 Décembre 2022)

Je crois que "`limits`"  permet d'imprimer une série de données en prenant en compte les divers contraintes des partitions APFS qu'il contient (taille, quota, réserve). Cela n'a aucun effet sur la taille du conteneur.
FREE c'est le format de fichier par lequel j'espérais remplacer la partition d'espace nouvellement libéré sur le disque. Mais, il me semble que cela soit en conflit avec l'option décrite plus haut car la taille du conteneur de bougera pas.
Pour faire mes essais je vais créer un nouveau conteneur.
Je reviendrai dessus après une fois que j'aurai compris comment ça fonctionne.


----------



## ericse (3 Décembre 2022)

Pourtant il me semble que c'est possible avec l'utilitaire de disque, tu as un message d'erreur ?


----------



## Malla17 (3 Décembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Pourtant il me semble que c'est possible avec l'utilitaire de disque, tu as un message d'erreur ?


Ma commande était incorrecte. La bonne syntaxe est celle-ci.
Voici ce que j'obtient quand je tape `diskutil apfs resizecontainer disk0s2 limits`


> Resize limits for APFS Physical Store partition disk0s2:
> Current Physical Store partition size on map:   450.0 GB (449999998976 Bytes)
> Minimum (constrained by file/snapshot usage):   157.1 GB (157101850624 Bytes)
> Recommended minimum (if used with macOS):       167.8 GB (167839268864 Bytes
> Maximum (constrained by partition map space):   499.9 GB (499897077760 Bytes)


Cette option permet donc d'obtenir des spécifications sur les limites d'un conteneur.


----------



## Malla17 (4 Décembre 2022)

N'ayant pas trouvé la manière de créer un nouveau conteneur, 

J'ai finalement essayer de redimensionner directement la taille du seul conteneur dont je disposais avec cette commande:


`sudo diskutil apfs resizecontainer disk1 450g FREE linux 0`


Et voici ce que j'ai obtenu:



> Started APFS operation
> 
> 
> Aligning shrink delta to 49 898 106 880 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 449 999 998 976 bytes
> ...


Quelques messages d'erreur mais pas de soucis importants je présume.

En revanche, je ne suis pas parvenu à démarrer sur l'image gravé de debian facile 11.5. Au démarrage j'appuie sur la touche `option`, je sélectionne mon support, puis à l'écran s'affiche : 'missing operating system'.

Je l'ai testé ensuite sur un autre ordi windows et le système a l'air de bien fonctionner. Je ne comprend pas bien le fonctionnement des firmwares. Celui de Debian doit être capable de démarrer sur une machine de type UEFI démarrant sur mac OS pourtant?


----------



## sinbad21 (4 Décembre 2022)

Malla17 a dit:


> N'ayant pas trouvé la manière de créer un nouveau conteneur,
> 
> J'ai finalement essayer de redimensionner directement la taille du seul conteneur dont je disposais avec cette commande:
> 
> ...


C’est quoi une image gravée ? Une clé usb d’installation ?


----------



## Malla17 (4 Décembre 2022)

avangel-w a dit:


> Salut @Malla17,
> 
> Pourquoi *FREE*, ça *représente* *quoi* ?
> A la *place* de *FREE* doit être *indiqué* le *format* de la *partition linux
> Exemple*: `diskutil apfs resizecontainer disk1 450g "ms-dos fat32" linux 0`


Bonjour avangel, 

J'ai spécifié le format *FREE* car j'ai lu sur la page cité plus haut qu'à l'installation d'une distribution de Linux depuis mac OS, il est préconisé de créer une partition d'espace libre.

FREE, l'équivalent de free space, désigne qu'aucun format ne sera assigné à cette partition.

Cela a du sens puisque pour une nouvelle installation le format utilisé sera plutôt du ext3 ou ext4 et qu'il est inutile de formater une partition qui devra ensuite être reformatée . Mais je dois encore faire des recherches là-dessus.

Enfin, j'avoue que je n'y connais pas grand chose non plus et que c'est certainement une manipulation un peu experte.

Je voulais m'en servir lors du partitionnement de Debian facile qui devrait être en mesure de détecter l'espace libre du disque. 

Ce qui n'est pas le cas sur l'utilitaire de disque de mac OS qui considère à présent que mon disque dur fait 450 go au lieu des 500 g initiaux. Et aucune partition du nom de Linux n'a été créée comme je l'avais indiqué dans ma commande...


----------



## Malla17 (4 Décembre 2022)

sinbad21 a dit:


> C’est quoi une image gravée ? Une clé usb d’installation ?


Oui, j'ai utilisé la commande dd pour pouvoir copier une image disque de la version 11.5 de debian facile sur ma clé USB. Malheureusement celle-ci ne parvient pas à démarrer sur mon ordi. J'aurai peut-être une réponse en allant sur le site de Debian. Je sens que je vais avoir de la lecture .


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2022)

Ce que j’aime, c’est le message : 
*Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 499 898 105 856 to 449 999 998 976 bytes*

Sans doute pas grave mais on a quand même l’impression que ça a fait l’inverse de ce que l’on pense.


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2022)

Malla17 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai utilisé la commande dd pour pouvoir copier une image disque de la version 11.5 de debian facile sur ma clé USB. Malheureusement celle-ci ne parvient pas à démarrer sur mon ordi. J'aurai peut-être une réponse en allant sur le site de Debian. Je sens que je vais avoir de la lecture .


“dd” ne suffit sans doute pas.
Si tu veux être tranquille, crée ta clef avec ta distribution en utilisant Etcher (voir ici). Avec ça ta clef devrait être au point.

Au passage : as-tu vérifié sur quelque site/forum linuxien dans quelle mesure ton Mac est pris en charge par Linux ? C’est-à-dire : existence de pilotes pour tel ou tel composant, problèmes connus etc. Parce que, lorsqu’on installe Linux, c’est vraiment la première chose à faire.


----------



## Malla17 (4 Décembre 2022)

bompi a dit:


> “dd” ne suffit sans doute pas.
> Si tu veux être tranquille, crée ta clef avec ta distribution en utilisant Etcher (voir ici). Avec ça ta clef devrait être au point.


Merci je vais essayer ça.


> Au passage : as-tu vérifié sur quelque site/forum linuxien dans quelle mesure ton Mac est pris en charge par Linux ?


je ne l'ai pas vraiment cherché : mais cette page me paraît tout à fait dans le thème.

C'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## bompi (4 Décembre 2022)

Donc techniquement cela doit rouler  (c’est déjà pas mal).


----------



## Malla17 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Et bien cela ne s'est pas très bien déroulé mais je crois que je ne pouvais pas m'attendre à mieux vu mes talents en informatique.

Après installation, au démarrage, le programme de démarrage de Debian s'est lancé automatiquement, changeant mes paramètres au démarrage.

Il a fallu ensuite que je réinitialise la mémoire NVRAM car je souhaitais pouvoir continuer d'utiliser mon système mac OS.
Ensuite j'ai décidé de complètement effacer mes partitions linux (une installation nulle car je n'avais pas moyen de savoir comment faire un dual-boot avec la partition de démarrage linux).

Ce faisant j'ai effacé toutes les partition créées à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque via le mode de récupération du système.
Or, les changements effectués ont dû affecter la partition EFI car mon ordi ne démarrait plus à la suite de cette action, m'affichant un petit icône avec un point d'interrogation.

Pour résoudre cela j'ai tenté la restauration du système à partir d'une sauvegarde. Ce fut un échec.

Finalement, j'ai dû réinstaller mac OS.

Il manque la variable refind à ce pseudo-tuto qui peut-être aurait permit de détecter la partition de démarrage de linux sans avoir à modifier l'ESP par moi-même.

Si vous avez des remarques je suis tout de même preneur. Après ça ce post me paraît résolu.


----------

